# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Would doing curls everyday help or hurt my biceps to grow????

## big swoll

i know this question sounds a little crazy, but im not sure about it....first off, i am on cycle right now if you want to check out my cycle here is the link: http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...d.php?t=107756 .....here comes the real question...in my apartment, i have 45lb dumbells....if i did 3 or four sets a day (probably for reps of 12) would this help me to grow, or hurt me...would my bicep workout not "shock" the muscle as much if i work it everyday....my arms are lagging, and i need help with them...any advice is appreciated

i hope you all understand my question, i know its a little confusing

----------


## brian11

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=109409

everything you need to know...it will probably be surprising, i know it was to me

-B-

----------


## Hypertrophy

That would hurt your development my friend. Not a good idea. Post your current arm workout and we might make some changes for ya!!
Exercises, sets, reps, frequency

----------


## Hypertrophy

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=109409
> 
> everything you need to know...it will probably be surprising, i know it was to me
> 
> -B-


Swolecat works chest and shoulders before triceps. His tri's are already blasted from that work. Same with back before bi's. The muscles are already fatigued, hence, the low volume.

----------


## big swoll

Bicep workout: (I work back and bi's on the same day....back first)
1 warmup set straight bar curls (about 12 reps)
3 sets heavy straight bar curls 6-8 reps
3 sets hammer curls, 10 reps
3 sets 1-arm cable curl, 10 reps
usually 2 sets concentration curls, 8 reps

i feel like i have a good tricep workout....my tris have been growing, and they are not lagging as much as my bi's.....any help is appreciated, and remember i dont mind working hard, espicially now that im on cycle---its really time for my arms to grow....thanks bro's

if you need my tri workout, i can post that as well...and please check out the link above that has some pictures on it

----------


## Warrior

For supercompensation is to occur you must follow these steps: train, recovery, then growth...

----------


## big swoll

thanks warrior, deep inside of me i knew that was the answer i was going to get....its just nice to get a lil pump at night when i dont have anything else to do....espicially now that im on cycle, i try to workout every chance i get....every free minute i have it seems like im doing pushups, or abs, or something...thanks guys

will you guys critique my arm bi workout, and tell me what i could change...thanks guys

----------


## Warrior

> Bicep workout: (I work back and bi's on the same day....back first)
> 1 warmup set straight bar curls (about 12 reps)
> 3 sets heavy straight bar curls 6-8 reps
> 3 sets hammer curls, 10 reps
> 3 sets 1-arm cable curl, 10 reps
> usually 2 sets concentration curls, 8 reps
> 
> i feel like i have a good tricep workout....my tris have been growing, and they are not lagging as much as my bi's.....any help is appreciated, and remember i dont mind working hard, espicially now that im on cycle---its really time for my arms to grow....thanks bro's
> 
> if you need my tri workout, i can post that as well...and please check out the link above that has some pictures on it


Its pretty basic... just as long as you are training progressivly. But I would add more reps to forearm work, such as hammer curls, aiming for around 12-15. And IMO, forget the machines... grab more dumbells if anything...

If you got the heart to really subject your arms to some brutal training - try an EDT type method. Never have I experienced such a great pump, and soreness days later, in my arms then what I get using this method. Even doing Holisitc-type training pails in comparison...

Here is how I apply the Charles Stanley method every other arm day - or every third... it leaves you feeling like someone beat you with a bat from your upper arms down to your forearms... so don't do it too often - dependent on your training level...

You want to keep the reps at about 10-15 - so adjust the load as you go. But the first 5 minutes of each should be relatively easy.

Superset A, 20 minutes (not 10... not 15 - 20 mikes!)
[A-1] Standing Barbell Curls, around 10 reps
[A-2] Rope Tricep Extensions, around 12-15 reps

Rest 10 minutes - or once the swelling goes down... then...

Superset B, another 20 minutes
[B-1] Tricep Cambered Extensions, around 10 reps
[B-2] Reverse Grip Cambered Curls, around 12-15 reps

If someone asks you to work in while you are dripping with sweat going from one station to the next - knock his ass on the floor! People ask me. "How many sets you have left?" My response is something like, "... about 10 more mikes brah!" Then they leave you alone... if they pursue, "Can I work in?" Then I say, "If you can keep up!" And then you trample over them!

----------


## big swoll

thanks warrior, i am going to try that every other arm workout for a while and see if i like the results....a few quick questions for ya....first, it may be a stupid question, but is a mike a minute??? and secondly, while im doing superset either a or b, should there be any rest period between exercise a-1, and a-2....or should i go directly from a-1 to a-2....lastly, im not familar with the terminology cambered....could you explain to me what exactly those exercises are, or which bar i use...thanks bro....you have been a ton of help....lucky for me, tommorow is my arm day....so i'll let ya know how it goes

----------


## decadbal

bro dont take this as a flame, but if your asking this, you dont need to be taking anything even remotely close to aas yet.

----------


## big swoll

> bro dont take this as a flame, but if your asking this, you dont need to be taking anything even remotely close to aas yet.




i wasn't asking if i could do a bicep workout every day...i was asking if it would hurt me to screw around and do a few sets of curls at night, and just get a lil pump...i know you must give yourself time to rest if you want to grow

----------


## Warrior

> thanks warrior, i am going to try that every other arm workout for a while and see if i like the results....a few quick questions for ya....first, it may be a stupid question, but is a mike a minute??? and secondly, while im doing superset either a or b, should there be any rest period between exercise a-1, and a-2....or should i go directly from a-1 to a-2....lastly, im not familar with the terminology cambered....could you explain to me what exactly those exercises are, or which bar i use...thanks bro....you have been a ton of help....lucky for me, tommorow is my arm day....so i'll let ya know how it goes


Mike is a minute yes. A Cambered Bar is a bar that is cambered - if you don't know what one is, ask a trainer in your gym or something... its bent to allow a more natural curvature of the wrist. Those are two supersets, aka - NO rest intervals. 

Based on your questions you might now be ready for this yet... you never really included any personal stats... myself and my workout partner are pretty big and have been training for years - and this kicks our asses. I last did this routine 2 days ago and today my arms feel like they have 5cc's of Mexican prop in them... it's a bit brutal. Maybe do this like once or twice a month and then a POF type routine the other times you do arms... IMO...

----------


## big swoll

5'10"
22yrs old
222
about 15% bf

----------


## Warrior

BTW - by POF, I mean Position of Flexion. Use an explosive barbell movement where you move heavy weights (like Barbell Curls 2-0-2) then a rythmic Dumbell movement (like Incline Dumbell Curls, 3-0-2) the maybe something for good continous tension (like Concentration Curls)... or omit the last one in favor for some forearm training in the same session...

----------


## Warrior

> 5'10"
> 22yrs old
> 222
> about 15% bf


OK - you should be able to do the above supersetting every other arm day (especially while your running the androgens)... just monitor yourself for signs of overtraining and get good rest and chow... if you give it a shot - let me know how it goes. You can find more info on the theory by the coach who designed it *HERE*...

----------

